# My fish gets freaked out!



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

My red betta fish, Jimmy is always swimming away from my finger when he's supposed to be following it! Not just swimming away, he gets freaked out and rapidly swims to behind his plant. Either he loves his plant, or he always wants to get away from whatever's happening outside of his tank. He's pretty much in there 24/7. Do most bettas swim away from your finger, instead of follow it?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats totally normal, especially if you just got your betta less then a couple weeks ago. If I put my finger RIGHT up on the tank, all my boys will back away and stare at it(my braver ones might flare a bit), and my spaz/nutcase Smore will have himself a little heart attack :lol: And I've had Smore for several months 

Though if hes hiding ALL the time and isn't a new betta(been with you for a month or more)Then the hiding may be a reason for concern.....but if hes fairly new, hes probably just getting used to his new home. If he really seems scared and skittish about EVERYTHING, maybe move him to a quieter location for a while and let him get settled.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

hes just not used to your finger and maybe scaried


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My fish are all greedy beggars. Every time I go anywhere CLOSE to the tank they all hover near the glass expecting food  maybe when your boy realizes you are the bearer of yummies he will do the same, lol. 

~TPF


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, thanks! At least now I know that he's not a psycho fishy! =D Thanks again!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it depends on their personality. Most of my girls will chase my finger around, but I used to have a boy that was scared of everything! He should be ok as long as he has something to hide behind, like his plant.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Some of my males get angry if I disrupt them.lol They give me that angry face like 'why are you shoving your finger at the tank for?' My females are always glad to see me though.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I think it depends on their personality. Most of my girls will chase my finger around, but I used to have a boy that was scared of everything! He should be ok as long as he has something to hide behind, like his plant.


I agree, my first betta Eric hates my finger. I've had him for a few months now and he still won't follow it, he's just not a finger follower. I've never tried with Cosmo. As for Mercutio, I've had him less than a week and if he sees me he swims towards me, and he ALWAYS follows my finger. So I think it just depends on your betta's personality sometimes.


----------

